# Ricoh 3110dn printing dotted line on the paper



## 558418 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, I'm having a problem with my Ricoh Sg3110DN printer. 
I'm using the Ricoh Sg3110DN with sublimation Inks. 
The printer is printing a white dotted line on the image and continue this line as a black dotted line on the rest of the paper. 
I already did the cleaning head and nozzle check. I also cleaned the belt and the plastic wheels on the back of the printer following the below video, but nothing helped and the dotted lines keep been printed. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqHayB3WfKo) 
Does someone knows what is the problem with my printer?


----------



## zylanlua (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi.

I also have the same problem.

Can anybody help us?

Thanks and best regards


----------

